# Can you help to confirm my dosing regime?



## aaronnorth (29 Feb 2008)

i am going to be dosing:

TPN+  once a week to start, may up it to twice depending on plants/ algae etc.
seachem iron once a week
seachem excell 3 times a week


----------



## Themuleous (29 Feb 2008)

What are your light levels going to be?


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Feb 2008)

I it were me then i would be dosing every day, little and often as opposed to one big dose once a week. I understand that some people cant do this though.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Feb 2008)

i have 180l/ 40g

2 x 24w HO T5's (18 000k & 6500K) = 1.2WPG (more like 2WPG)

low light  plants, here is a link to my profile over on TFF that includes info:

http://www.fishforums.net/user/37476/aaronnorth/


----------



## Themuleous (29 Feb 2008)

Dan is right in the little and often approach, but with your light levels I dont think it will matter all that much.

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Mar 2008)

I would go for 4-6ml daily or 30-40ml per week.

I agree that the T5HOs will give you closer to 2x the actual WPG.

Don't understand why you are adding extra iron on top of the TPN+ though.

Andy


----------



## Ray (3 Mar 2008)

I'm getting good results dosing TPN+ weekly and Easy Carbo daily but my lighting is higher than yours (2 WPG - so more like 3).  I'd suggest daily for the liquid carbon (but it is a pain, I know...).


----------

